# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Enlarged Prostate

## Kale

Guys I was diagnosed with BHP yesterday which is Benign Prostate Hyperpalsia or basically just an enlarged prostate. It is twice normal size, symptoms are flow problems at night. I have done two cycles in the last three years and I am on HRT at 80mg Test E a week. I am 50. The doc says I should come off Test but I have done a lot of research and there is a lot of research that says that Test is not the problem but Estrogen.

Just wondering if anyone has the same problem and are still juicing and what they are doing. I am on Proscar and Hyrtrin at the moment. I am having my Test and Estrogen levels checked at the moment, if the Estrogen is high I am going to start on some Ldex as well. Any input would be greatly appreciated

----------


## doctorherb

give Dutasteride a try ... should help quiet a bit. Saw palmetto will also help.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> give Dutasteride a try ... should help quiet a bit. Saw palmetto will also help.


Vette praises that and mentioned for me to try it.


Kale...be patient with the Proscar. Proscar can take up to 6 months to help. Don't give up on it. My doctor told me the same thing...be patient and stick it out. I did...and it totally helped!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

ITS DHT and estrogen that make the prostate big, not test. Maybe just start running finasteride with your cycles from now on. 
yOU may want to look into saw palmetto. there are conflicting views

----------


## doctorherb

> give Dutasteride a try ... should help quiet a bit. Saw palmetto will also help.


the reason i mentioned Dutasteride is because you can get it here! On the Research store. check it out!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> the reason i mentioned Dutasteride is because you can get it here! On the Research store. check it out!


Good eye. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kale

Thanks for the feedback guys. The Doc did tell me the Proscar would take up to six months to work. 

What are your views on continuing to cycle ? I have a load of Arimidex on hand as the research I have done points to Estrogen as being the problem and not Test as Doc says. Also correct me is I am wrong but Dutasteride is similar to Hytrin

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Thanks for the feedback guys. The Doc did tell me the Proscar would take up to six months to work. 
> 
> What are your views on continuing to cycle ? I have a load of Arimidex on hand as the research I have done points to Estrogen as being the problem and not Test as Doc says. Also correct me is I am wrong but Dutasteride is similar to Hytrin


Are you going to stay on HRT?

DHT is the major culprit. Test converts into DHT. So in essence your Doc is correct.

I wouldn't cycle until your get your prostate under control with meds. Revisit the notion once you're back to normal.

 :Cheers:

----------


## doctorherb

I agree...Your prostate should be your priority first.

----------


## Bryan2

At least try out a bottle of Beta sitosterol first and check it out im telling you its going to do wonders way more effective than saw palmetto

----------


## Kale

Bryan, If I am on Proscar is it OK to do Beta sitosterol as well ?

----------


## Bryan2

yup no problem at all, seriously though I have BHP as well and this stuff is amazingly helpfull there is a good deal at custom nutrition warehouse for 500mgs a cap try out one bottle and within a week or 2 you will see for yourself how well it actually works.


The problem is you have already enlarged the tissue so the is absolutley no way to get rid of it all without surgery and trust me buddy YOU DONT WANT SURGERY they stick a little fish hook up your dick and scrape parts of your prostate out!!!

Anyway the BS will shrink your prostates size considerably and will aleviate most of the side effects your seeing.

----------


## johnsomebody

For what it's worth I've been told Nettle Extract is recommended for blocking estrogen at the prostate. I don't know if it has anything like the science behind it that Saw Palmetto has though.

----------


## Kale

> For what it's worth I've been told Nettle Extract is recommended for blocking estrogen at the prostate. I don't know if it has anything like the science behind it that Saw Palmetto has though.


Cant hurt though, thanks for the info mate I will give it a try

----------


## Kale

> Are you going to stay on HRT?
> 
> DHT is the major culprit. Test converts into DHT. So in essence your Doc is correct.
> 
> I wouldn't cycle until your get your prostate under control with meds. Revisit the notion once you're back to normal.


MBH, my DHT levels are normal, my DHEA level is at the very high end of normal. Doest Proscar take car of all of this or is there something else that controls it. The othe thing is, if Test converts to DHT why is it theat old guys have this problem when they have less Test than normal ?

----------


## Teabagger

I am a new guy here, and know less than a novice!! With that said, I hope the following is not redundant or so obvious I get flamed by everyone. I am 50 and suffered from BHP as well, since I was in my early 30's. No juice ever. Doc cautions me against soda, caffiene, nicotine, antihistimines, just about every form of stimulant in existance I cannot or should not take. I was on 37.5 mg ed phentermine from a fat doc, and my prostate began to swell, painful ejactulation...and that sucked. If you are using any form of stimulant for cutting or whatever, try eliminating that as well. I am on HRT as well, 2 months now, 200mg every 3 weeks and no problems with prostate yet, plus I am taking saw palmetto...

Good luck bro...hope resolution comes soon for you...

----------


## spywizard

> I am a new guy here, and know less than a novice!! With that said, I hope the following is not redundant or so obvious I get flamed by everyone. I am 50 and suffered from BHP as well, since I was in my early 30's. No juice ever. Doc cautions me against soda, caffiene, nicotine, antihistimines, just about every form of stimulant in existance I cannot or should not take. I was on 37.5 mg ed phentermine from a fat doc, and my prostate began to swell, painful ejactulation...and that sucked. If you are using any form of stimulant for cutting or whatever, try eliminating that as well. I am on HRT as well, 2 months now, 200mg every 3 weeks and no problems with prostate yet, plus I am taking saw palmetto...
> 
> Good luck bro...hope resolution comes soon for you...


well, welcome to Ar and thanks for sharing your experience..

----------


## johnsomebody

> Cant hurt though, thanks for the info mate I will give it a try


Hey Kale, here's a quote I cut from somewhere you might want to google...

"...one mechanism by which nettle extract works is to block the binding of growth-stimulating estrogen to prostate cells." 

You might find some reliable info online, among all the dreck.

----------


## Kale

Thanks for the info guys, I have another couple of months before I get another ultra sound to see if the prostate has reduced in size. I am peeing OK now so the Hytrin is working. I will get onto the natural meds in the next week or so,

----------


## kaorialfred

Kale bro, I hope you do okay. Also I hope you have a good Dr. I was lucky I lucked up with the number one prostate cancer, surgeon urologist in Orlando at the time of my complications below. Having a good Dr. helps. Yes I waited hours for to see him. His office was always packed with men and women. If I ever have problems with the prostate I would fly back down to see him and only him. He uses the cutting edge technology in sugery. He has a high quick recovery rate ( which hospitals don't like that in his field as I was told by a risk management person, who didn't know him but knew of his reputation, seems he has too many sucess making the resident Dr. look bad in Urology.)

Anyway it says your location is in Asia. I hope to hell you have a good Dr. It can make all the diffrence in the world. We just buried a friend of ours at 36 for prostate cancer. So word to everyone who keeps yearly physicals and I mean complete physicals. Also me being a black male, who have the highest rate of prostate promblems lucked out by finding a good black Dr. with lots of experince. I didn't have any prostate problems but I did have a testicle removed. So I don't know what poscar is but I do remember him saying he doesn't like the drug. I can't rember why?
I honestly hope you get back on track soon.

----------


## SLOW AND EASY

I know this thread is old, but researching the board for BHP led me here.
Here is a link that helps some what define what is happening to older men's hormones and why our bodies act the way they do.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=149981

----------

